# Question about Voltages



## rava2011 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey, ive overclocked my intel e5500 and got it up to 3.752Ghz from the stock speed of 2.8Ghz , on the intel website it sais the voltage range for this chip is betweeen 0.8500V-1.3625V i have got it at 1.3652v the now and i can only get it to 3.752Ghz my question is if i raise the voltage to many 1.4v or a litle bit highter than what it sais on the intel site would it be safe to do so ? Im not sure because its my first time overclocking. Thanks to anyone who helps


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing is never safe because it stresses hardware. There are no definitive setting for OC'ing you just have to try it at yo0ur own risk.
Would I do/suggest what you propose, no.


----------

